# Boarder Collie Found



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope this is okay to post here as I don't have an actual picture of the dog seen in question, but I knew what it looked like so have used a stock photo instead.

On driving home lunchtime (30/06/09) I saw a blue merle border collie type dog running up and down the country lane between Gravesend and Higham in Kent.

I tried to coax it to me to see if it had a collar and tag but it was too scared. Unfortunatly it ran into a horses field and I lost sight of it.

It was medium size, blue merle border collie type about 6-8 years possibly a little older.

Just in case anyone is looking. It looked almost exactly like this photo but slightly older, smaller and a bit dirty.
I hope this is okay to post here as I don't have an actual picture of the dog seen in question, but I knew what it looked like so have used a stock photo instead.

On driving home lunchtime (30/06/09) I saw a blue merle border collie type dog running up and down the country lane between Gravesend and Higham in Kent.

I tried to coax it to me to see if it had a collar and tag but it was too scared. Unfortunatly it ran into a horses field and I lost sight of it.

It was medium size, blue merle border collie type about 6-8 years possibly a little older.

Just in case anyone is looking. It looked almost exactly like this photo but slightly older, smaller and a bit dirty.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

This one, along with a photo on www.lost doggies.com


----------

